# V. SfdW-HH: Aufruf zum MTBiker-Stammtisch



## Rabbit (9. April 2002)

Moin Freunde!

Erst einmal wundert ihr euch jetzt sicher über die Zahl 5!
Ja richtig, wie ich gerade der Chronologie entnehmen konnte, war das letzte SfdW eigentlich schon das IV.te!!!!

Das Erste war ja letztes Jahr zum Nicolaus (6.12.2001) im AMTRAK in Wandsbek!
Das Zweite war dann im März (7.3.2002) im Maybach Eimsbüttel, als sich IBC-Admin Tom ja hier in HH ankündigte!
Das Dritte fand dann ja im Cafe Strauss in Eimsbüttel statt (21.3.2002).
Das Vierte (irrtümlich Dritte) war ja dann das letzte mal im "Dos Amigos" am Großneumarkt (4.4.2002).

Also, das V. SfdW findet statt:

*Datum:* Donnerstag, der 25.04.2002
*Zeit:* 20:30h 
*Ort:* Portogiesisches Restaurant *Sagres*
*Adresse:* Vorsetzen 53 (!), 20459 Hamburg, Telefon 040 / 37 12 01
http://www.stadtplandienst.de/query?ORT=hh;PLZ=20459;STR=Vorsetzen;HNR=53;GR=4

*Reservierungscode:* Binder (gageC's Nachname)

Nun bekundet mal alle euer Interesse, damit wir wissen, wie groß der Tisch sein muß, der zu reservieren ist.
Ort wird dann zu gegebener Zeit rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben, vermutlich aber wieder was am Großneumarkt!

, Harry


----------



## gage_ (9. April 2002)

*bekund* 

Am Grossneumarkt kenn ich eigentlich die meisten Laeden. Sehr lecker ist z.B. auch der Grieche, die Einrichtung ist ein bisschen trashig aber who cares ...

Es gibt noch einen Italiener, der besser aussieht als er schmeckt (haut rein mit den anzueglichen Spruechen, ich werd drueber weg kommen). Ansonsten gibt's suedlich vom Michel noch ganz viele Portugiesen .. die koennen auch einiges.

Soll ich mir was einfallen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (9. April 2002)

bin für den italiener, lege mir auch schonmal 25 zur seite damit ich da mitkommen kann ;-)


----------



## Rabbit (9. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> **bekund*
> Soll ich mir was einfallen lassen? *


Jup, das wäre mal ganz nett, wo Du dich doch da so gut auskennst.
Ich rechne aufgrund des zuletzt bekundeten Interesses aus allen Richtungen unserer Region dieses mal fest mit mind. 6 Personen.
Also sollte die gewählte Lokalität schon über einen Tisch für 6-8 Personen verfügen. Ich denke aber, selbst an dem Tisch im Dos Amigos ließe sich, etwas zusammengerückt durchaus mit 8 Personen sitzten, wäre allerdings auch dafür, nochmal was neues auszuprobieren.
Läßt sich das irgendwie einbauen?


----------



## gage_ (9. April 2002)

Sechs bis *ACHT* Personen? Ich will Deine Begeisterung ueber die rege Beteiligung beim letzten Mal ja nicht trueben, aber bevor ich irgendwo das Tischmodell "Koenig Arthus und Konsorten" reserviere, warten wir nochmal feste Anmeldungen ab 

Ich halt auf jeden Fall mal Ausschau ...

Vielleicht brauchen wir um die Beteiligung hoch zu halten auch wieder eine Celebrity wie Tom  Oder Rabbit tanzt freiwillig nackt auf dem Tisch! Wie waer denn das?


----------



## evil_rider (9. April 2002)

wenn er nackt uffm tisch tanzt kann ich leider nicht kommen *gg* wie währs wenn deine schnalle nackt aufm tisch tanzt @gageC *gg*


----------



## gage_ (9. April 2002)

Kein Ding, koennen wir machen .. zu Hause essen ist eh billiger 

Aber ich dachte Ihr wolltet auch mitkommen?


----------



## meise (9. April 2002)

Habe mir den Termin soeben notiert und werde kommen!

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Beppo (9. April 2002)

Hallo und Moin Moin,

Termin find´ich gut; hab nächsten Tag eventuell frei. 

Wenn  Frauen  nackig auf´m Tisch tanzen, mach ich mich frei.
Ähhhhm, mach ich frei. Also, Freitag. Logisch.... 
Ich bin dabei

Also, aldä, sachst  Du su mir wo, ich mach Prost su Dein Glas...

Gruß Beppo.......


----------



## Pan (9. April 2002)

Die Diaspora blüht auf!!! 

Wann stehts "Touri-Programm?? Will auch mal kommen!!!


----------



## Flachlandbiker (10. April 2002)

Olé Olé Olé,

ich bin natürlich auch wieder dabei..hab ja noch 2  
versäumte Treffs wieder aufzuholen.. 

Grieche find ich gut, Portugiese ist auch klasse..
aber egal...von mir aus auch "Zum schmierigen Löffel"..hauptsache ´s´ schmeckt.







Also...Termin steht in meinem Kalender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (10. April 2002)

Da haben wir ja dann die 6 schon voll , gageC!
Bischi wird sich wohl auch noch einreihen, wären dann 7!

Also doch'n Tisch für 6-8 Personen!!!

@PAN: Touriprogramm läßt sich sicher jederzeit kurzfristig erstellen  Allerdings sollten wir auch warten, bis Det wieder fit ist, der kennt sich in den Harburger Bergen am besten aus, so Tourimäßig


----------



## evil_rider (10. April 2002)

ich bin immernoch fürn italiener *pfeiff*


----------



## Flachlandbiker (10. April 2002)

vom mir aus auch Italiener


----------



## Prexer66 (10. April 2002)

moin leuddings...
ich platz ma ganz frech rein...ich bräucht nähmlich eine gewisse information von euch lieben leuten *schleim*...
da ihr wie ich so mitgekriegt habe so aus dem raum HH kommt, und ich öfter in dieser besagten stadt bin...ihr redet ja viel von den harburger bergen und so..halt die bikereviere von HH
ich war da noch nie also kann ich mir darüber keine eigene meinung machen...so könnt ihr mir mal erzählen, ich versuch damit alle anzusprechen, wie die harburger berge und so weiter so sind?
rein geländemäßig und steigungsmäßig...und wie gut oder schlecht man in dieser gegend biken kann...oder wie der volksmund sagt....
geländeradfahren...nun ja ich dank schon ma...bis denne


----------



## Bischi (11. April 2002)

...und bitte dies als VERBINDLICHE Anmeldung aufzufassen  

@Prexer66:   Wolln wir die Vor- und Nachteile nicht lieber in nem eigenen thread diskutieren ? 


mfg, bischi


----------



## PrimOChris (11. April 2002)

No.8


..soll heißen: Ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (11. April 2002)

No 8,5
sollte ich dann _wieder_ in Hamburg weilen werde ich natürlich auch dabei sein - ich freu mich jetzt schon auf Rabbits tanzshow - ich hoffe er hat sich gestern bei Raab ein paar akrobatische Tricks (bei den Aussies) abgeschaut 
Tom


----------



## evil_rider (11. April 2002)

jo, habe mir dann promt nen hamburger(naja nen MC chicken) bei MCD gekauft     aber der blick von der alten wo sie ihn da gehalten hat war geil *gg*


----------



## Rabbit (11. April 2002)

Also, gageC, dann brauchen wir wohl schon einen Tisch für 8-10 Personen 

@PrimOChris: Schön, daß Du auch wieder unter uns verweilst , wo bist Du noch gewesen? War's jetzt Urlaub?

Und das mir später keiner kneift und wir letztlich wieder nur zu dritt an der Rittertafel sitzen 

Apropos Rittertafel, ich weiß nicht, ob's irgendwo noch das Lokal "Friesenkeller" gibt. Früher am Mundsburg konnte man da immer in Gruppen ein Wikinginger-/Piratenmahl buchen, wär doch auch mal was


----------



## gage_ (11. April 2002)

Wenn's so weiter geht, buch ich den grossen Konferenzsaal im CCH 

Ich werde kommende Woche die Location vorschlagen, vielleicht sollten wir Anfang uebernaechster Woche nochmal um Meldung bitten, dass wir die tatsaechlich erwartete Anzahl wissen 

Mundsburg kaeme MIR entgegen, aber ich denke wir liegen mit Grossneumarkt, Portugiesenviertel oder eventuell noch Sternschanze in einem Bereich, wo dann auch alle hinkommen koennen ohne um die Welt reisen zu muessen ...


----------



## Rabbit (11. April 2002)

Den "Friesenhof" am Mundsburg gibt's ja auch nicht mehr!
Und wie Du schon sagtest sind die von dir genannten Locations für alle gesehen wohl die "zentralsten" 
Na denn, CCH wäre ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## biker_tom (16. April 2002)

moin moin leute,

wenn das nun mal mit dem 10er Tisch denn reicht, denn wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommen sollte, also mich die Grippe, die meine freundin gerade überstanden hat, nicht dahin rafft, wäre ja zu schaden, dann werde ich auch zum Treffen kommen!

wäre nur auch nicht verkehrt, wenn mal die info kommt, wo denn jetzt nun das treffen ist und Uhrzeit!

so leute wünsche euch noch einen nette rest der woche

bis dann


----------



## Rabbit (16. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von biker_tom _
> *wäre nur auch nicht verkehrt, wenn mal die info kommt, wo denn jetzt nun das treffen ist und Uhrzeit!*


Nun mal nicht so ungeduldig, biker_tom!
Uhrzeit ist ja schon bekannt (siehe mein Eröffnungsbeitrag), also gegen 20:00-20:30h. Und auch der Ort ist zu 99% sicher, es wird wohl eine von gageC noch zu bestimmende Lokalität am Großneumarkt sein!
Also, laß dich doch ein wenig überraschen 

Harry


----------



## gage_ (19. April 2002)

So, ich schlage als Austragungsort das portugiesische Restaurant Sagres vor ... es liegt genau zwischen U/S Landungsbruecken und U Baumwall ...

Das duerfte gross genug sein fuer unser Vorhaben, fuer wieviele Leute soll ich jetzt reservieren? 8? 10?


----------



## Rabbit (19. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Das duerfte gross genug sein fuer unser Vorhaben, fuer wieviele Leute soll ich jetzt reservieren? 8? 10? *


Dann will ich mal rekapitulieren:
(ohne Wertung in der Reihenfolge der "Nennungen"  )

01. Ich 
02.  gageC
03. evil_rider
04. meise
05. Beppo
06. Flachlandbiker
07. Bischi
08. PrimOChris
09. Thomas (IBC-Admin) 
10. biker_tom

Frage geklärt, gageC?

Und dann teil Bischi nochmal die genaue Adresse ggf. mit Link zu einem Stadtplan und den Namen mit.
Und Bischi trägt dann diese Angaben bitte in meinem ersten Beitrag ein!


----------



## evil_rider (19. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *So, ich schlage als Austragungsort das portugiesische Restaurant................*



buhuuuäääääääää, will italiener *flenn*wein*heul*aufm boden trampel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (19. April 2002)

OK, Reservierung steht, 25.04.2002 um 20:30h auf den Namen "Binder" ... die anderen Daten stehen drei Beitraege weiter oben 

@evil .. Portugal, Italien ... is doch beides nah an Frankreich


----------



## evil_rider (19. April 2002)

italienisch schmeckt abba bessa


----------



## Flachlandbiker (19. April 2002)

jammer nicht !! 

es wird gegessen was auf den tisch kommt... 

und überhaupt, leg schonmal geld bei seite, damit du überhaupt was zu essen kriegst  

also...portugiese ist doch prima  

freu mich drauf


----------



## evil_rider (20. April 2002)

will aber mal jammern   
und essen was aufm tisch kommt ist schonmal garnicht......... wenn nur das was ich bestelle nachher kommt fisch oder zuviel gemüse neneneneneeeeee


----------



## biker_tom (23. April 2002)

hallo leutchen,

ich habe eucht bezüglich des stammtisches eine ganz schlechte Nachtricht machen, mein Geschäftsführer hat was dagegen, das ich komme, muß mit zu einem Geschäftsessen! Es sind wichtige Leute aus der Konzerspitze aus Schweden da, und da meine Chefin noch in Mutterschutz ist, wurde ich bestimmt mit zu gehen!!!!!

sorrryyyyy leute, hatte mich so drauf gefreut.....
und nächsten Monat bin ich im Urlaub......


grüße


----------



## gage_ (23. April 2002)

*LOL* .. ich sehe uns schon wieder zu viert da sitzen .. am Zehnertisch 

Falls sich noch andere Plaene fuer Donnerstag geaendert haben, bitte ich mir das ebenfalls mitzuteilen, so dass ich das bei Sagres noch rechtzeitig ansagen kann, die haben mich extra drum gebeten nochmal anzurufen falls es doch weniger als 10 werden.

Auf dem Zettel habe ich jetzt noch stehen:

 01. Rabbit
 02. gageC 
 03. evil_rider 
 04. meise 
 05. Beppo 
 06. Flachlandbiker 
 07. Bischi 
 08. PrimOChris 
 09. Thomas (50%)

Danke 

Natuerlich werden auch weitere Meldungen noch gerne angenommen


----------



## evil_rider (23. April 2002)

muss heute abend mal meine mam anrufen........... "du mam hast du mal 20 für mich" *gg* klappt bestimmt ;-)


----------



## Flachlandbiker (23. April 2002)

verkauf doch 1 kilo alu von deinem 17 kg. rahmen  

die alupreise sind doch recht gut..da bekommst du locker über 20 für..   

naja..wer nachts zwischen 2 und 5 uhr noch im internet surft, darf sich nicht wundern das keine kohle rüberkommt... 

trinkst halt n wasser  und sonst mußte halt hungern.


----------



## Rabbit (25. April 2002)

So Freunde,

Tom ist nun heute leider doch nicht in Hamburg, ich hoffe trotzdem auf zahlreiches erscheinen heute Abend!

Bis nachher,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimOChris (25. April 2002)

Yo, bis nachher!


----------



## gage_ (25. April 2002)

Ja genau 

(Die Reservierung grade nochmal auf 8 Personen reduziert )


----------

